# Catasetum pileatum



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2009)

I received this plant as a little bulb few years ago. This is the first time it blooms... I am not very happy with this blooming: flowers too small (less than 8 cm wide) and too cupped for pileatum... However, I hope it improves in the future...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 26, 2009)

well, they still look interesting and have a nice color (at least from someone who doesn't know anything about catasetums)


----------



## Ayreon (Sep 26, 2009)

At least it's white ;-)


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2009)

Ayreon said:


> At least it's white ;-)



and pileatum  same vendor has sold white pileatum which ended up being white xtaipiriceps...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2009)

Same vendor as your helenae?


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 27, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Same vendor as your helenae?



no, no, this plant came from Venezuela... it's the only one I have from this vendor... They came once to a show in Switzerland, and had then some problem as apparently they were selling jungle collected plants. Since then, they have not been in Switzerland anymore.


----------



## bio_lover (Sep 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh! Wonderful!! I love them all whatever they are...lol


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 27, 2009)

That's really nice.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

fragrant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> no, no, this plant came from Venezuela... it's the only one I have from this vendor... They came once to a show in Switzerland, and had then some problem as apparently they were selling jungle collected plants. Since then, they have not been in Switzerland anymore.



I think this plant is lucky to have found you!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 28, 2009)

NYEric said:


> fragrant?



Yes, Eric. This is a fragrant species  This particular plant (maybe also a result of being first blooming) is not so strongly fragrant as most Ctsm. pileatum.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2009)

How much would such a plant cost??? Ramon could you send me the link for the shop you got it from?? TY


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 29, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> How much would such a plant cost??? Ramon could you send me the link for the shop you got it from?? TY



This particular one comes from Venezuela....

but these nurseries have some nice Ctsm. pileatum too:

http://www.shop.schwerter-orchideenzucht.de/index.php not in catalogue, but I know they have Ctsm. pileatum ('Oro Verde')... sned them an e-mail!
http://www.orchideenwlodarczyk.de/s...rt=2a&osCsid=02a59503586fea9cd1c303d11e107cd4 (seems to be also 'Oro Verde')
http://www.roellke-orchideen.de/ the plant is very similar to 'Oro Verde'
http://www.nardottoecapello.it/shop/default.asp they had once Ctsm. pileatum alba and a very good var. imperiale... send an e-mail
http://www.lacourdesorchidees.fr/index.htm 'Oro Verde' and other nice Catasetum (I would also recommend Clowesetum Wyche’s Bumble Bee & Catasetum imperiale x vinaceum)


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh, TY very very much Ramon!!!


----------

